# Should I be worried about sand in her 'bum-bum' (vagina)



## Shakti (Nov 20, 2001)

We have a sand box on the deck, and dd loves it. I try to keep pants on her when she goes outside (the deck is enclosed). She is 2 years, 4 months. dh has told me that she actually PUTS sand in her 'bum-bum,' although I had not seen her do that until this afternoon. She did have pants on when she went out. When I went to check on her she had pulled her pants down to her knees. I asked her what she was doing and she said, "Putting sand in my bum-bum." ??!!?? I have had to clean sand out of her vulva, and today I think I saw a few grains actually inside her. I did not want to clean it out - I already feel like I am violating her just cleaning the general area as thoroughly as I have needed to. She occasionally tells us that her bum-bum hurts. We are still not sure if bum-bum means butt or vulva. I have explained to her that sand in her bum-bum may be what is making her sore, but that doesn't seem to stop her. Now, this has only happened a few times. It is not as if she makes a bee line for the sand to put in her bum-bum the instant the front door is opened. But I still wonder if I should be worried about this, from a hygiene standpoint as well as a psychological one? What happens in other cultures where kids don't wear clothes?!?

Thanks for any suggestions!

Patti


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

I wouldn't worry on either count. Install an handheld shower head and use that to rinse her off. Her own vagina should take care of the rest. Mayeb doing it a lot might cause so much irritation she gets an infection. But if I were a toddler, that would seem like a pretty cool thing to do to me. Until you wanted it off.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

I'd let her sit in the tub, or use a gentle hand held shower and rinse as much off as possible, without really going in. The natural flow of fluids in the vagina is outward, so it will flush out.

Just try to keep her hands clean (you know how toddlers hands can get, lol) and make sure there are no nasties in the sand. (If cats have access to it, well....you know....)

Fwiw, I totally agree with the approach of not chastizing her for this, as exploring is totally natural behavior, but letting her know that the sand might be making her sore, and that you don't want her to get an infection, or you don't want "her bum bum to get sick" or something like that.


----------

